# staffie puppies



## ebonymooncats (May 23, 2009)

hiya

I have 3 staffie puppies that are looking for wonderful homes. They are just over 10 weeks old and are all female. 2 are black/brindle in colour and one is black with white chest and paws. They are doing very well with toilet training and are very playful happy little puppies. I have microchipped them.

1please feel free to ask any questions.

P.s - Im not the breeder i took them from a lady who was going to take them to a rescue centre because she couldnt find homes for them.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

how much are u asking?? also are they wormed,had any jabs?


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Also any pics, Where they are???


----------



## ebonymooncats (May 23, 2009)

well im in East London and their with me at the moment. They havent had any jabs but i have microchipped them wormed with drontal and frontlined. Im asking £150 for them but good homes are most important and the money will go towards the rescue animals that im caring for at the moment. Im more than happy to travel to deliver them etc.

I will try to put some pics up ASAP xx


----------



## ebonymooncats (May 23, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

























sorry not the best pics ever but they wont hold still x


----------



## ebonymooncats (May 23, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









and the little brindle 1 who was even more wriggly


----------



## ebonymooncats (May 23, 2009)

hi

still looking for good homes for these puppies - I am willing to offer them free to very good homes
xx


----------



## Denham (Nov 16, 2009)

ebonymooncats said:


> well im in East London and their with me at the moment. They havent had any jabs but i have microchipped them wormed with drontal and frontlined. Im asking £150 for them but good homes are most important and the money will go towards the rescue animals that im caring for at the moment. Im more than happy to travel to deliver them etc.
> 
> I will try to put some pics up ASAP xx


It is crucial that they have their vaccinations as they should have had their second by now !!!:frown2:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes please get them vaccinated they need to socialise, especially being staffies its imprortant to socialise with other dogs from an early age.

Contact staffie rescue they might know people looking for staffy puppies and they dont have to go into kennels.

x


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

These are links to rescues I have found on Google......giving the pups to a rescue is probably better than offering them free too people

Staffordshire Bull Terrier Welfare - Devoted to Staffordshire Bull Terrier Rescue
Staffie Rescue - Staffie Rescue Homepage
sbtrescue/index

GOOD LUCK


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

please please consider giving them to a rescue who can get them all jabbed up and into homes asap

x


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I wish i could help. I wouold take them and sort them out but i live too far away 

Please get in touch with a Staffie Rescue.


----------



## ebonymooncats (May 23, 2009)

Denham said:


> It is crucial that they have their vaccinations as they should have had their second by now !!!:frown2:


As i said these are not my puppies the lady who had them was keeing them in a cupboard. If i had bred these puppies (which i woulnt have) then they would all be upto date with vacc etc so please dont judge as you dont know the situation. There are being more than socailised with my dogs (who are all vaccinated). Staffs are being PTS left right and centre around my area at the moment so i am finding them homes myself to save an older dog from being put to sleep or ending up in the wrong hands. I will not be letting these puppies go to just anybody thats why i have advertised them on a pet forum as i know that everyone on here is an animal lover. Hope that answers everyones questions!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

have you tried advertising them on pets4homes? they are such cuties too  they need there claws clipping though with some normal clippers (the ones we use) just to stop scratches


----------



## charmedlassie88 (Sep 21, 2009)

They are cuties! I wish I could take one but after my palavour with my wee man max () I know I couldn't.

I hope you find brilliant homes for them...def try [email protected]


----------



## ebonymooncats (May 23, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> have you tried advertising them on pets4homes? they are such cuties too  they need there claws clipping though with some normal clippers (the ones we use) just to stop scratches


i clipped their claws today  they were like little needles


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

If you are rehoming them yourself how are you going to ensure they are castrated/spayed at the right time? Otherwise you run the risk of adding to the disgraceful situation not helping it. Rescue back up is the ONLY way to go with these dogs. It's highly unlikely a rescue will PTS dogs of that age (do NOT contact RSPCA though), and they will ensure homechecks of the highest order and ensure they are neutered when ready. To be honest if the alternative is PTS or risking them ending up in the wrong hands then I know which I'd choose. With all the will in the world and I know your intentions are for the good, you on your own cannot ensure these puppies the life they deserve. Please do reconsider and contact some rescues, Staffy rescue specifically will already no doubt have homes lined up for dogs this young. Just try, what have you got to lose?


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

JSR said:


> If you are rehoming them yourself how are you going to ensure they are castrated/spayed at the right time? Otherwise you run the risk of adding to the disgraceful situation not helping it. Rescue back up is the ONLY way to go with these dogs. It's highly unlikely a rescue will PTS dogs of that age (do NOT contact RSPCA though), and they will ensure homechecks of the highest order and ensure they are neutered when ready. To be honest if the alternative is PTS or risking them ending up in the wrong hands then I know which I'd choose. With all the will in the world and I know your intentions are for the good, you on your own cannot ensure these puppies the life they deserve. Please do reconsider and contact some rescues, Staffy rescue specifically will already no doubt have homes lined up for dogs this young. Just try, what have you got to lose?


I have to say i completely agree.

Just to add though.
Whilst your intentions are admirable and you have done a wonderful thing in saving them, they really do need their jabs now. Regardless of the socialisation they are getting with other vaccinated dogs, there is training, lead training, outside experiences that they are seriously missing out on. You have taken on the responsibility of finding them homes, so you have to foot the bill for the jabs.

If you cannot afford to do so, and the homes dont seem to be coming fast enough, then contact a no kill rescue and ask for their help in homing the pups. You could offer to continue to foster the pups until new homes arrive (preferable to kennels anyway, but not always so with this breed due to the sheer numbers), but they would ensure the pups got the veterinary treatment and vacinations they need, along with the correct homes and familys.


----------



## louisehall21 (Jul 9, 2009)

i know your trying to help and you have done the hardest part in saving them in the first place but like others have said these pups really need to help of a rescue who will get them all the treatment the need have a contract signed up to make sure they are neutered and put into puppy classes and also follow up checks after they have gone can you really offer these pups all that if not your putting alot of trust into people you dont know pleas consider it i foster for two lovely rescues who i am sure would be able to offer some help if you needed it.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

ebonymooncats said:


> i clipped their claws today  they were like little needles


yeah they are when they are wee


----------



## louisehall21 (Jul 9, 2009)

have you had any luck with rehominh them hope they are all ok


----------



## lauraayresharlow (Nov 23, 2009)

hi not sure if you got my PM i was just wondering if you've still got pups please get back to me as soon as you can laura


----------



## lauraayresharlow (Nov 23, 2009)

hi i'm not sure if i'm working this site right but i was waiting to hear back from the staffs please let me know if you still have them i can pick one up asap


----------

